# s7 200 und Logo über Profibus oder sonst wie verbinden??



## Plentman (1 September 2008)

Servus Leute,
eine Frage zu s7 200 und der Logo,
können die Baugruppen irgendwie miteinander komunizieren, außer die ein und ausgänge?
Für die Logo gibs ne Baugruppe für Asi Bus, aber bei der 200er find ich leider nix.

Gruß Plenti


----------



## vierlagig (1 September 2008)

das ist der CP 243-2 ...


----------



## Plentman (1 September 2008)

ok mit dem kit kann ich also die logo und die s7 200 mit komuniezieren lassen, ist den alles möglich, so wie bei ne 300 über profibus?
kann ich die 200 als master und die logo als slave laufen lassen? oder was können die hin und herschieben?

gruß danke plenti


----------



## MSB (1 September 2008)

Kommunikation mit ner Logo ...

Back zum Thema:
Das Logo ASI-Modul kann wie jeder ASI-Slave:
4 Bits Eingänge, 4 Bits Ausgänge ... mehr nicht.



> kann ich die 200 als master und die logo als slave laufen lassen?


Das muss sogar so sein ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Plentman (2 September 2008)

Danke für die rasche Antwort

ehm kann ich den auch mit deisem Modul 
6ES7 277-0AA22-0XA0
auf ne ET 200 gehen und dei Ein/Ausgänge benutzen? Dann würde ich die Logo erstmal weglassen.

Gruß Plenti


----------



## crash (2 September 2008)

Plentman schrieb:


> Danke für die rasche Antwort
> 
> ehm kann ich den auch mit deisem Modul
> 6ES7 277-0AA22-0XA0
> ...



das em277 kann nur profibus-slave sein und nicht profibus-master.
also --> geht nicht.
wenn du profibus willst must du mindestens ne 300er nehmen (mit profibus natürlich).


----------

